# Memorial Day Weekend ! Hopedale LA.



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">MEMORIAL DAY! WEEKEND <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Friday thru Monday we had some really good fishing in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street><st1:address>Hopedale La.</st1:address></st1:Street> Every day was different and the fish in different spots each day. We had four boats out every day and Reds and Trout were piling up on the dock cleaning tables every afternoon. We got some live shrimp Friday and Saturday and the trout just ate them up like candy, but the bait shops were empty Sun and Monday. So we reverted to plastics for the trout and dead shrimp on the shorelines for the redfish. We had several different groups of great people and had a blast pitting them on the fish. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> The fishing is getting better each day and as soon as the live bait is available things will just explode.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Give me a call and get in on the AWESOME FISHING ACTION which will be great the rest of the summer!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang it Gene you are killing me!!! Wife did say she is coming next time also.


----------

